# spider web like algae with blackened gravel underneath?



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

So, I have a walstad tank set up for a few moths so far with mts, special kitty, and river gravel on top full of plants except for a couple small spots where I have a cave like structure made out of a few larger river rocks. I have had some diatoms recently which I am not too worried about, got some otos to eat em and some hitchhiker snails, but on the spots without many plants I have what looks like fake spiderwebs you see during halloween, grey/white cloudy, fluffy stuff that I can only see from certain angles. I didn't even realize it was there until closer observation from multiple angles after noticing the gravel had turned dark brown/black in front of the cave area, but not where the plants are. Should I squirt it with diluted h202 or excel and if so what percentage? My otos are still under quarantine atm and I am not really worried about killing a few snails, I just don't want to harm plants or make the water unsafe for the fish.

Is there a more natural method of dealing with this kind of algae, bacteria, or fungus that is growing on the substrate that would be better than using the h2o2 or excel? Ammonia, nitrite, nitrate has been 0,0,~5 consistantly and i have had to dose dpta iron due to deficiency. Ph is 7.5-8, gh 10+, kh 7ish.

If needed I can get a picture, just not tonight.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## serenityfate1 (Sep 4, 2014)

Is the "spiderweb" on the driftwood or just the gravel only?


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

Only the gravel, it is odd.I have been brushing my fingers through it to try and get the filter to suck it up. The snails ate all stuff on the wood, but not this.


----------



## aquariumlover10 (Oct 15, 2014)

What color is it?


----------



## serenityfate1 (Sep 4, 2014)

If its white and was on the driftwood it should be the fungus. But they are totally normal and wont affect anything.. They feel like cotton right?


----------



## pandragon (Jul 10, 2014)

It is weird, I can't actually feel it when I stick my hand in there, maybe due to the temp difference of the tank water and my hand idk. It is greyish and it was never on the driftwood. I threw an algae wafer in there for the snails to deter them from eating my aponogeton, which they absolutely love, anyways, the snails won't go in that spot. I think its more bacterial, doesn't look like normal fungus and the fact that the substrate is turning black everywhere it spreads is a bit concerning. It seems to be spreading out a bit, but is hard to tell since I can only see it from a certain angle well, as if it is in a very fine layer on a single plane. It is odd t me. I need to get a picture.


----------

